# Coleman Pop-up Roof Collapsing!



## mbroughton (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a terrible problem with a 1998 Coleman Rio Pop-up that has (very suddenly) a "splayed" collapsed roof that the company does not warrenty because I am not the original owner, I purchased the unit from friends that wanted a motor home 1 year ago...the camper was like new...now it is unusable unless I purchase a new roof for $3000!
I paid 6k and the unit was worth 7k, now it's worth "0".
Has anyone experienced a similar or heard of a similar problem?

mdb

Edited by - mbroughton on Aug 05 2002  5:13:02 PM


----------



## BarneyS (Aug 5, 2002)

Coleman Pop-up Roof Collapsing!

mdb,
I have read in other forums about a problem that Coleman has had with sagging roofs.  I believe they came up with a fix for it but I'm not sure.  I tried a search on a couple of RV forums that I visit but no luck.  Perhaps you could try a search on Google using the words Coleman, roof, and sag.  Have you contacted Coleman about your problem?  Another possible avenue would be to try a RV Salvage yard.  There are several around the country.  Here is a web site that will help you in your search.
http://walden.mvp.net/~vdrex/links.htm
I'm sure that one of them will have a roof for a lot less than $3000!
Good luck in your efforts and I hope this helps a little bit.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## mbroughton (Aug 6, 2002)

Coleman Pop-up Roof Collapsing!

Thanks for the info on salvage yard...I have already attempted the other options you mentioned, including an authorized service center check that revealed it's the "worse they've ever seen". They said Coleman will not budge on only covering the original owner.
Thanks again.

mdb


----------

